# First days: how long do you keep them locked in the coop?



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello,

the Internet is full of different recommendations regarding the length of time new chickens should be locked in a new coop before being allowed to go out and play 😆 (in the run). It ranges from 3 hours to three weeks. The last one is a bit excessive in my opinion. However, how long would be wise?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least a week. 

This is another reason to have an enclosed run. They don't have to be locked inside of the coop during acclimation to their new home.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

Really?! Our run has no "ceiling"-net or something, but it has some bushes and a reasonably high fence... Still one week inside the coop?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, if they have the run they can go out as long as they can't leave it. If they're not bantams prone to flying then they can be out. Otherwise you might have to consider netting over the run to keep them in and overhead predators out.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

So, I'm going to let them out sometime around noon tomorrow, they came this morning. The Flower Chickens are already interested in what's outside and were looking out of the windows most of the time. The Welsummer are a bit more shy...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just open their door and let them decide when to come out. Too many push them out right away which scares them and sets things back. 

It might feel like it's taking forever but they will come out on their own when they're comfortable.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I've never locked chickens in the coop, but they also have the enclosed, attached run to come and go as they please.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chickens2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> the Internet is full of different recommendations regarding the length of time new chickens should be locked in a new coop before being allowed to go out and play 😆 (in the run). It ranges from 3 hours to three weeks. The last one is a bit excessive in my opinion. However, how long would be wise?


The internet is full of much conflicting bird information and advice. Observation will be your best guide!


----------

